# En 2012 c'est décidé...



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Décembre 2011)

...je fais du sport !


----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2011)

Les J.O des mangeurs de pizza ou les championnats du monde de kebab ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2011)

Mouahahahahaha, tiendra pas 2 semaines ta résolution petit louis


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Décembre 2011)

hem...

....

5

...


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Décembre 2011)

Y pensera-t-il encore en 2012 ?

Parce qu'au 15 décembre c'est facile... au 1er janvier ça l'est moins !


----------



## Bassman (16 Décembre 2011)

&#8230; je change rien.

Juste un poil plus désagréable.


----------



## Xman (16 Décembre 2011)

J'aurai tout juste 1 an de plus :
Au mois près


----------



## tantoillane (16 Décembre 2011)

Je deviens un mec cool !


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Décembre 2011)

J'achète un MacBook Air 11,6'' :love:


----------



## ergu (16 Décembre 2011)

J'arrête de raconter n'importe quoi au bar.

Nan, j'déconne.

EDIT
J'me d'mande si ce n'est pas ce que je dis dans chaque fil de voeux depuis...
Souviens pas.

Je me demande si le truc du chemin plus important que le but du voyage est toujours vrai quand on tourne en rond.
Hé, hé.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2011)

je vais rester celui que je suis, n'en déplaise à certains 
avec les compliments d'usage renvoyés :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> hem...
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



5 quoi ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2011)

J'arrête les femmesàpoil© !...


----------



## Romuald (16 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> J'arrête les femmesàpoil© !...



eh, ho, la fin du monde c'est en décembre 2012, pas en Janvier !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> J'arrête les femmesàpoil© !...



décoooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnne paaaaaaaaaaaaaassss :sick::sick:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> 5 quoi ?


4... 

:love:


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> 4...
> 
> :love:


À poil !...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2011)

tssssss 

tout de suite les pensées obscènes naméo...


----------



## patlek (16 Décembre 2011)

chlicchlacbaffffrmrrrffrrrboufffrrplop glgllglglllgglll ssslllluuurrrrpppppssschlicchlacbbaaafffrrrrrbbbooouuuffffffffrrr, ??? du schport??? ggggllllllllglglglll sssluuurrrppppssss bboouffffffffbaffffrrrr etc..


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tssssss
> 
> tout de suite les pensées obscènes naméo...



Ben quoi ?!...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben quoi ?!...


chuis pudique hein moi tu sais bien :rose:


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2011)

Bouge-pas...
Je vais chercher un paravent...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2011)

Ok, j'attends 

:love:


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> J'arrête les femmesàpoil© !...



Même pas cap'


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Même pas cap'



J'crois pas, nan... :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------




Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ok, j'attends
> 
> :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> J'crois pas, nan... :rose:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------


pfff, même pas en rêve, comme tu essaies de me rouler dans la farine à nouveau :mouais:

Y faut rajouter un voile devant !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Je vais chercher un paravent...





Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ok, j'attends
> 
> :love:




tiens, voilà un paravent  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2011)

C'est rustique en tout cas, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> pfff, même pas en rêve, comme tu essaies de me rouler dans la farine* à nouveau* :mouais:



... :mouais:

on veut des photos !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2011)

Ca se monaie très cher tout cela, de plus, il faut être dans le secret des Dieux...

En gros, t'as de la thune ?


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ca se monaie très cher tout cela, de plus, il faut être dans le secret des Dieux...
> 
> En gros, t'as de la thune ?





j'mange pas d'ce pain là moi M'dame ! 

...


sinon c'est combien une photo en 10x15 ? :love:


----------



## ergu (16 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> t'as de la thune ?



Nan, mais c'est Noël...




... Nan ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> sinon c'est combien une photo en 10x15 ? :love:



Ben 10 x 15 non ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Nan, mais c'est Noël...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu crois encore au Père Noël dis-moi ? :love:


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Décembre 2011)

L'esprit de noël c'est pas QUE le père Noël... 

C'est aussi le partage, la joie, des photos à poil gratos... tout ça quoi ! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2011)

Encore un qui a tout compris à la galanterie avec la gente féminine  

ce n'est pas une question de PèreNowel, mais de comment on avance ses requêtes, t'es mal barre bonhomme... tout cela n'est pas très stratège !

pathétique...


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tu crois encore au Père Noël dis-moi ? :love:


Tout dépend si tu veux être "ma" Madame Noël !... 



Bon, faudrait que je bosse un peu, tu me dissipe, Angie, tu me dissipe... :rose:

:love:


----------



## patlek (16 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ce n'est pas une question de PèreNowel, mais de comment on avance ses requêtes[/color]



Alors poulette, dis donc, t' es carrossé comme une ferrari!, on pourrait voir ce qu' il y a sous le capot??

(Voilà, c' est tout un art)


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tout dépend si tu veux être "ma" Madame Noël !...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et pourtant... 

Je n'ai même plus de photos sur mon profil :love:

Euh, pour être "madame Nowel", je passe volontier, suis un peu trop complexée  puis comme je disais, suis pudique moah :rose: :love: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h42 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Alors poulette, dis donc, t' es carrossé comme une ferrari!, on pourrait voir ce qu' il y a sous le capot??
> 
> (Voilà, c' est tout un art)


 :mouais: :rateau: :casse:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> sinon c'est combien une photo en 10x15 ? :love:


Euh ! ... pour moi un 30x40 siouplaît ... j'ai la vue qui baisse !:rose:


----------



## ergu (16 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> tu me dissipe, Angie, tu me dissipe...



Toi, tu voudrais jouer à la maîtresse et son discipe.


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ca se monaie très cher tout cela, de plus, il faut être dans le secret des Dieux...
> 
> En gros, t'as de la thune ?



il y a Boby qui fait du thunnnnninnngg sur sa Safrane, ça compte ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Euh, pour être "madame Nowel", je passe volontier, suis un peu trop complexée  puis comme je disais, suis pudique moah :rose: :love:


Je n'insiste pas, alors ?!...   :hein:
Mado va (encore) être jalouse, sinon... :casse:  

:love:


----------



## ergu (16 Décembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> t' es carrossé comme une ferrari!,



C'est à dire toute rouge, les fesses à cinq centimètres du sol et avec un échappement qui fait un bruit d'avion.
Ouah !

T'as d'ces fantasmes...

Sinon, niveau compliment et approche subtile, tu as encore beaucoup à apprendre, petit scarabé.


----------



## patlek (16 Décembre 2011)

Il y a aussi 

"Allleeeez, fais pas ta mijaurée!!"

Et tout un tas d' autres formules magiques qui marchent (ou pas)


----------



## Fìx (16 Décembre 2011)

Et comme ça? :

J'suis gravement malade, les médecins ne me donnent plus que quelques jours à vivre et j'ai jamais encore eu la chance de pouvoir voir le corps d'une femme.... Je peux?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Décembre 2011)

mon joli sujet...fait main...



SAUVAGEONS !


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> C'est à dire toute rouge, les fesses à cinq centimètres du sol et avec un échappement qui fait un bruit d'avion.
> Ouah !
> 
> T'as d'ces fantasmes...
> ...


Ca fait effectivement pas très envie :sick:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h06 ----------




Fìx a dit:


> Et comme ça? :
> 
> J'suis gravement malade, les médecins ne me donnent plus que quelques jours à vivre et j'ai jamais encore eu la chance de pouvoir voir le corps d'une femme.... Je peux?


t'es vraiment un bleu  c'est d'une subtilité robuste à toute épreuve...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h07 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> mon joli sujet...fait main...
> 
> 
> 
> SAUVAGEONS !


je disais donc... 3... 

 :love:


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (16 Décembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Et comme ça? :
> 
> J'suis gravement malade, les médecins ne me donnent plus que quelques jours à vivre et j'ai jamais encore eu la chance de pouvoir voir le corps d'une femme.... Je peux?



Wah l'ot hé, y nous la joue Jean-Claude Dusse 



petit_louis a dit:


> mon joli sujet...fait main...
> 
> 
> 
> SAUVAGEONS !




Bon allé, pour te faire plaisir, en 2012, j'me mets à la cuisine :love:
...




...
reste plus qu'a trouver le prof... 


--------------------------------------------
ohh chui complètement grillée...


----------



## Fìx (16 Décembre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> reste plus qu'a trouver le prof...



Bah écoute... j'ai quelques notions donc je veux bien consacrer les quelques jours qu'il me reste pour partager mon savoir.... 

Par contre tu t'habilles comment sous ton tablier? :rose:


----------



## patlek (16 Décembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Par contre tu t'habilles comment sous ton tablier? :rose:



Rhhaaa, t' es pire que moi.

Tous les deux on peux monter un gang des rateaux.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (16 Décembre 2011)

Pas besoin de tablier 

La peau se nettoie bien plus facilement que le tissu voyons


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Encore un qui a tout compris à la galanterie avec la gente féminine
> 
> ce n'est pas une question de PèreNowel, mais de comment on avance ses requêtes, t'es mal barre bonhomme... tout cela n'est pas très stratège !
> 
> pathétique...



Oh ben j'essaie juste de rendre service moi 

Sinon, je t'aurais simplement dit qu'une femme comme toi ne mérite pas de telles viles demandes, même sur un forum.
Que ta bÔté n'a d'égal que la mienne :style:
et bla bla bla et bla bla bla...

Mais tu m'aurai dit que cela était Kitsch, que ce genre de choses ne marchaient plus, et que ça ne servait à rien de jouer à l'amoureux transi (qui s'la pète), et bla bla bla et bla bla bla...

Bref. Une femme c'est... 

PS: mais j'aime la mienne ! :love:


----------



## ergu (16 Décembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Oça ne servait à rien de jouer à l'amoureux transi



Si tu as des problèmes de transi, drague un Bio de Danone.


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Oh ben j'essaie juste de rendre service moi
> 
> Sinon, je t'aurais simplement dit qu'une femme comme toi ne mérite pas de telles viles demandes, même sur un forum.
> Que ta bÔté n'a d'égal que la mienne :style:
> ...


c'est le principal... 

mais ne jamais oublier la galanterie, la douceur, la gentillesse et blah blah blah...  c'est toujours appréciable :love:


----------



## anntraxh (16 Décembre 2011)

ouaaaaah, une Modern Thing, une vraie&#8230;  Salut ma biche


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Décembre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Pas besoin de tablier
> 
> La peau se nettoie bien plus facilement que le tissu voyons



:love:

MP ! LOL MDR !


----------



## Fìx (16 Décembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> :love:
> 
> MP ! LOL MDR !



Hé ho hoooo là!!!! J'l'ai vu avant j'l'ai vu avant!!!!!!!  


L'aut' il arrive après que tout le travail de séduction est fait.... et il croit qu'il va m'la piquer comme ça! Nan mais je rêve!


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2011)

anntraxh a dit:


> ouaaaaah, une Modern Thing, une vraie&#8230;  Salut ma biche


Ooooh mais c'est Anntraxh  :love: :love: :love:

Depuis tout ce temps  faudra que je te montre mon dernier bonnet au fait, j'vais venir te faire un petit coucou un de ces jours


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> (...) je te montre mon dernier *bonnet* au fait, (...)


Huh ?!...
J'croyais que ça allait par deux, ces "choses" là...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Huh ?!...
> J'croyais que ça allait par deux, ces "choses" là...


c'est un bonnet qui se porte *sur la tête*  

Tout de suite, l'esprit chevaleresque se manifeste  :love:


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Bon allé, pour te faire plaisir, en 2012, j'me mets à la cuisine :love:
> ...
> 
> 
> ...





Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Pas besoin de tablier
> 
> La peau se nettoie bien plus facilement que le tissu voyons





petit_louis a dit:


> mon joli sujet...fait main...
> 
> 
> 
> SAUVAGEONS !


Bon... 
Avant de faire du sport, faut manger un peu...


----------



## anntraxh (16 Décembre 2011)

sauf si tu as 2 têtes, non ????


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Décembre 2011)

Je me dévoue pour nettoyer la madame !

:love:


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2011)

moi je voudrais bien mais ma copine ne voudra pas


----------



## 'chon (16 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Je me demande si le truc du chemin plus important que le but du voyage est toujours vrai quand on tourne en rond.
> Hé, hé.



Hé,hé..


----------



## patlek (17 Décembre 2011)

hhaaaaaaaaaa.... modern thing est belge...

Il n' y a pas a chercher, donc, modern thing aime bien les messieurs grand, beau (etc... patati patata) mais surtout, surtout!!!, ils faut qu' ils aient plein de frites (plein les poches).


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Décembre 2011)

Et ta soeur ?


----------



## Romuald (17 Décembre 2011)

N'empêche qu'il est fort le p'tit-Louis. Mine de rien avec son sujet il a réussi à attirer, outre quelques habitués de format XY dont on n'attendait pas moins, une proportion non négligeable de personnes du beau sexe dont la présence en ces lieux ordinairement mal famés ne lasse pas de surprendre.

Chapeau bas, l'artiste


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Décembre 2011)

Je dirai même :

Chapeau l'aveugle !!!


----------



## camisol (17 Décembre 2011)

Anntraxh, modern, et une jeune fille qui cherche à apprendre à cuisiner... Ça c'est du fil. :love:

Je vais pas lui remonter mes trucs sur le cuit et le cru, j'ai pas envie de les relire. :rateau:


----------



## dool (17 Décembre 2011)

camisol a dit:


> Je vais pas lui remonter mes trucs sur le cuit et le cru, j'ai pas envie de les relire. :rateau:



Venant d'un archiviste c'est plutôt fort de café...ou de thé...enfin v'voyez quoi !


----------



## anntraxh (17 Décembre 2011)

:love: et dool en plus , cerise sur le gateau, crème de la crème, nec plus ultra :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Décembre 2011)

on aurait pu appeler ce thread "retrouvailles"


----------



## anntraxh (17 Décembre 2011)

Et si on crie assez fort, et si on fait partir ce magnifique sujet encore plus en sucette, vous croyez que Sonny, il sort du bois aussi ???? 

ZIP !


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Décembre 2011)

Oh oui :love: voilà une magnifique idée 

sans Sonnyboy, rien n'est pareil par ici, on ne pourrait pas s'en taper le kiki sur le poulailler :love: :love: :love:

allez hop, tous les anciens au bar pour le retour de l'ultra-flood 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h31 ----------


Chic, ça va tomber le futal   

Amok pratique-t-il toujours le suplice de l'iPod ? :rose: :love: on pourrait aussi l'appeler par ici


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2011)

En 2012 je vote socialiste :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Décembre 2011)

Et notre Moquette adorée, elle vit toujours ? :love:

On pourrait lui envoyer un fax à elle aussi


----------



## camisol (17 Décembre 2011)

dool a dit:


> Venant d'un archiviste c'est plutôt fort de café...ou de thé...enfin v'voyez quoi !



Oh je sais où ils sont, ma douce. Tout au fond de ce fil dans lequel la mer roule si tu l'écoutes. Mais ce fil est bien là où il est.



anntraxh a dit:


> Et si on crie assez fort, et si on fait partir ce magnifique sujet encore plus en sucette, vous croyez que Sonny, il sort du bois aussi ????
> 
> ZIP !



Il sort du bois, il sort du bois... L'est plus très dur, le Sony, c'est du bois tendre, maintenant. 



Modern__Thing a dit:


> Amok pratique-t-il toujours le suplice de l'iPod ? :rose: :love: on pourrait aussi l'appeler par ici



Amok est dans le cabinet, il en sort plus. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h53 ----------

La Moquette, j'lai vu sur l'iChat. Mais elle répond pas souvent quand on frappe à la porte.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Décembre 2011)

c'est pas grave, on va secouer la barraque et les faire tous sortir de leur trou... 

A LA RESCOUSSE LES GARS !!! on va bouger les meubles


----------



## camisol (17 Décembre 2011)

Crie pas trop fort, y'a un grassouillet qu'a cru bon de virer un fil dans lequel le rezba avait posté 3 fois. Du coup son compteur est redescendu d'autant. S'il revient et qu'il s'en aperçoit, je donne pas cher de la peau du grassouillet.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Décembre 2011)

Quelle bonne idée, Rezba aussi  :love:

à mon avis, va falloir encore faire plus de bruit ! :rateau:


----------



## dool (17 Décembre 2011)

camisol a dit:


> Crie pas trop fort, y'a un grassouillet qu'a cru bon de virer un fil dans lequel le rezba avait posté 3 fois. Du coup son compteur est redescendu d'autant. S'il revient et qu'il s'en aperçoit, je donne pas cher de la peau du grassouillet.



Et toi tu fais tes 99 dans ce fil ??? 

On n'a pas fini d'hurler pour ramener à la vie tous ces personnages....et s'en suivrait des bouches à bouches interminables !

En attendant, je vous salue tendrement les belles belges, embrasse tout tes os mon grand fou...et met même une main aux vieilles fesses du gars qui Komprend Pas Tout. Vous m'avez fait un petit cadeau pour cette fin d'année 2011, un sourire naissant sur les souvenirs  !

:love:


----------



## camisol (17 Décembre 2011)

"Des bouches à bouches interminables"

Mon vit, que cette fille-là me met donc la gaule ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)

En 2012 j'arrête l'euro.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Décembre 2011)

Je ne pense pas jusqu'à présent avoir envie de prendre une quelconque résolution pour 2012. Quoique...  me préparer pour la fin du monde  (décembre 2012 qu'ils disaient les Mayas nan ?  ) bon ben, il est temps d'en profiter un max :mouais: :bebe:


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> bon ben, il est temps d'en profiter un max :mouais: :bebe:



Aaaaaahhhhhhhh ppooiiiiillllllll !!!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Décembre 2011)

quelle délicatesse... on peut dire que tu sais parler aux femmes toi...


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2011)

mais non  en 2012 je serais romantique (dès Noël en faite pour ma chérie :love: )






)

(c'est pas l'iphone le cadeau bande de geek  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Décembre 2011)

Waw Mackie, trop la classe  good luck then !


----------



## Bassman (20 Décembre 2011)

Tu l'as eu où ? J'arrive plus a trouver de tirettes par chez moi&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Décembre 2011)

Tiens, en v'là une


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu l'as eu où ? J'arrive plus a trouver de tirettes par chez moi :mouais:



en 2012, il faut faire perdre ce mauvais esprit a bassou


----------



## kisbizz (20 Décembre 2011)

en 2012 Je vais tout changer ... TOUT !!!


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2011)

Aaaaaahhhhhhhh ppooiiiiillllllll !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)

En 2012 je vais aller voir ma mémé en Géorgie avant qu'elle ne décède, ce qui ne saurait tarder malheureusement. En 2012 je voudrais voyager.


----------



## Fìx (20 Décembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Aaaaaahhhhhhhh ppooiiiiillllllll !!!!!!



Si elle change tout, vraiment tout, ça m'intéresse pas perso....


----------



## Nexka (20 Décembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> mais non  en 2012 je serais romantique (dès Noël en faite pour ma chérie :love: )
> 
> )
> 
> (c'est pas l'iphone le cadeau bande de geek  )



Tu offres une bague de fiançailles comme cadeau de Noël?


----------



## kisbizz (20 Décembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Si elle change tout, vraiment tout, ça m'intéresse pas perso....



bah, pourquoi ?:sick:


----------



## Luc G (20 Décembre 2011)

Pas plus de résolutions en 2012 qu'en 201120011991198119711961 etc. 
Ça changera sûrement mais je ne sais pas quoi et c'est bien ça qui est intéressant 

Quant à la fin du monde, je suis encore passé à Bugarach dimanche (le Pech était bien beau avec son chapeau de nuages, le soleil en-dessous et quelques soupçons de neige) mais plutôt que de me recueillir sur les mayas, j'ai préféra aller faire moisson de chocolat pas loin. 

Les résolutions, y a que pour les équations que c'est efficace


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2011)

j'efface mon compte !


----------



## Bassman (21 Décembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> en 2012, il faut faire perdre ce mauvais esprit a bassou



Mise tout là dessus.


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2011)

Nexka a dit:


> Tu offres une bague de fiançailles comme cadeau de Noël?



(je sens un tout petit peu de jalousie :rateau: )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Mise tout là dessus.



la cote est a 10 contre 1


----------



## da capo (21 Décembre 2011)

En 2012, j'offre du vin


----------



## Simbouesse (21 Décembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> En 2012, j'offre du vin



Prem's !:rateau:


----------



## da capo (21 Décembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> En 2012, j'offre du vin



Plus précisément, quelques bulles alcoolisées.



Simbouesse a dit:


> Prem's !:rateau:



Ah ben, mais non : ton nom n'apparaît pas sur ma liste de destinataires.

désolé.


----------



## 'chon (21 Décembre 2011)

Alors voilà une façon très  imagée et tellement parlante je trouve, d'exprimer tout ce que j' me  souhaite pour 2012.. simplement.

A moi comme à beaucoup d'autres d'ailleurs..

Et que le sens de l'humour et des sarcasmes ne me quitte jamais! 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]

[/FONT][YOUTUBE]4ydMrFpNZVc[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Bassman (22 Décembre 2011)

2012 sera l'année sans Shub2. Ou alors avec la bouche bien lavée au savon + serpillère javel.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2011)

Ce sera bien sans shub2


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2011)

Plait-il ?


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2011)

Kicé ki la réveyé, cuilà ?!... :mouais:

:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Décembre 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Plait-il ?


Rooooh, tu es là twa :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Luc G (22 Décembre 2011)

C'est manifestement un fil pour vieux croûtons, je me dois d'y apparaître


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2011)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est manifestement un fil pour vieux croûtons, je me dois d'y apparaître


Mais oui, mais oui, va falloir mettre une p'tite laine, Tryphon...
Il fait froid, maintenant...


----------



## Arlequin (22 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ce sera bien sans shub2





Amok a dit:


> Plait-il ?



:mouais:

on ne s'en sort plus avec tous ces doubles pseudos


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> En 2012, j'offre du vin



ah ? pasque je te signale qu'en 2011 aussi tu offrais du vin ! 

on était bien en 2011 hier hein ?!


----------



## da capo (22 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ah ? pasque je te signale qu'en 2011 aussi tu offrais du vin !
> 
> on était bien en 2011 hier hein ?!



Ne dévoile pas notre intimité à tous les passants 

Sinon, je dis tout !














Ah ben, non, ils savent déjà tout


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2011)

je peux leur montrer ma bite si tu veux, ça détournera l'attention !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Décembre 2011)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est manifestement un fil pour vieux croûtons, je me dois d'y apparaître


Et hop ! mitou !


----------



## da capo (22 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je peux leur montrer ma bite si tu veux, ça détournera l'attention !



Ah non, ça c'est dans PVPBP


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2011)

flatteur !


----------



## Madalvée (22 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je peux leur montrer ma bite si tu veux, ça détournera l'attention !


Pourquoi, il faut longtemps pour la trouver ?


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2011)

non, mais ça fera beaucoup causer !

et puis, elle est un peu comme Picasso, on ne la cherche pas, on la trouve !


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Ah non, ça c'est dans PVPBP



tstststs autoportrait, déjà qu'il nous a montré son cul et son caca


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> tstststs autoportrait, déjà qu'il nous a montré son cul et son caca



je n'ai jamais montré mon caca par contre, toi, dans pvpbp tu nous as déjà montré de la merde !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> je change rien.
> 
> Juste un poil plus désagréable.



Ah ben ça va alors.

j'ai cru que tu allais nous conseiller des sudo/rm machin truc encore... :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> En 2012 je vote socialiste :mouais:



:affraid::affraid::affraid:

JP
JP
Tu perds la foi...


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> En 2012, j'offre du vin



bien reçu


----------



## da capo (27 Décembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> bien reçu



Cool !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2011)

En 2012 j'offre un upgarde à mon MBP. J'offre un upgrade à moi-même en élevant mes compétences à un niveau de haut de gamme. J'espère aussi voir la réalisation de mes projets.


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2011)

en 2012, je postule dans la Fonction Territoriale&#8230;


----------



## da capo (30 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> en 2012, je postule dans la Fonction Territoriale



Ah merde, je pensais que tu m'offrirais du vin 

Bon, on verra ça pour Musique Action si tu viens


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> en 2012, je postule dans la Fonction Territoriale



tu va être absolument débordée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2011)

Pour moi, 2012 sera une année de grands changements !
En août 2011, j'ai terminé une "mission" de consultant pour une grosse boîte américaine (4 ans) - A l'issue de cette mission, j'ai très vite compris qu'étant donné mon âge, obtenir une autre mission tiendrait du miracle et effectivement, le miracle n'est pas arrivé !:rateau: ... je suis devenu "hors normes" pour le marché du travail ! Arf !
Après 15 bonnes minutes de déprime (je sais, je suis rapide !), j'ai intégré le fait qu'un nouveau monde s'ouvrait devant moi, un monde où je ferai enfin ce que je veux, quand je veux ... Hé oui ! En 2012, je serai donc *retraité*, ce qui me donnera le temps de me consacrer à ma passion de toujours : la musique !
Et j'en suis pleinement heureux !:love:


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2011)

en 2012 je ferrai la cuisine  (spécial petit louis)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2011)

En 2012, bonne chance dans la réalisation de vos projets à tous


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> en 2012 je ferrai la cuisine  (spécial petit louis)


Ben faut passer commande, hein !... 



Matyu a dit:


> En 2012, bonne chance dans la réalisation de vos projets à tous


Merci, j'en ai trop déjà, alors que l'année n'a pas commencée... 
_Pic et pic et colegram..._




Faut que je me dépêche d'être riche et célèbre avant que le calendrier maya, ne m'atterrisse sur le coin de la tronche... :style:


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben faut passer commande, hein !...



pense déjà a mes étrennes


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Ah merde, je pensais que tu m'offrirais du vin
> 
> Bon, on verra ça pour Musique Action si tu viens



voilà ! 



macinside a dit:


> tu va être absolument débordée



débordé car je suis un garçon mais si ça marche, j'aurais effectivement beaucoup de travail et les pieds dans l'eau ce qui n'est pas pour me déplaire vu que.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> débordé car je suis un garçon mais si ça marche, j'aurais effectivement beaucoup de travail et les pieds dans l'eau ce qui n'est pas pour me déplaire vu que.


----------



## anntraxh (30 Décembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour moi, 2012 sera une année de grands changements !
> En août 2011, j'ai terminé une "mission" de consultant pour une grosse boîte américaine (4 ans) - A l'issue de cette mission, j'ai très vite compris qu'étant donné mon âge, obtenir une autre mission tiendrait du miracle et effectivement, le miracle n'est pas arrivé !:rateau: ... je suis devenu "hors normes" pour le marché du travail ! Arf !
> Après 15 bonnes minutes de déprime (je sais, je suis rapide !), j'ai intégré le fait qu'un nouveau monde s'ouvrait devant moi, un monde où je ferai enfin ce que je veux, quand je veux ... Hé oui ! En 2012, je serai donc *retraité*, ce qui me donnera le temps de me consacrer à ma passion de toujours : la musique !
> Et j'en suis pleinement heureux !:love:


En 2012, j'aimerais faire la pochette du nouveau CD du groupe de thebig  :love::love::love:


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


>



Zoé est un prénom de fille  ou de Renault (comme Mégane et Clio)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2011)

anntraxh a dit:


> En 2012, j'aimerais faire la pochette du nouveau CD du groupe de thebig  :love::love::love:


Biz Anne .... J'espère que tu es patiente parce que ça risque de prendre du temps !:rateau:
Pour le style, c'est un mélange de Deep Purple, Jefferson Airplane et Ten Years After ... on a déjà fait une provision de "moquette" pour l'inspiration !:love:
On a un guitariste pas mal mais qui ne joue bien que lorsqu'il est "mort torché" ... ça craint quand même un peu !


----------



## Nexka (30 Décembre 2011)

Aller! Moi en demildouze je retourne au Canada!!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2011)

En 2012 ?
Je me re-sociabilise. 
Faut vraiment que je sorte de ma grotte là.

Ah et puis j'organise mes photos et ma bibliothèque musicale. 
Et je fais du sport
Et je sors plus souvent mon téléscope.
Et j'arrête d'hésiter. Na !
Et j'arrête d'être visiteur de MacGé, je participe !


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2011)

Nexka a dit:


> Aller! Moi en demildouze je retourne au Canada!!!



oubli pas les petits suisses pour les enfants


----------



## ergu (31 Décembre 2011)

Nexka a dit:


> Aller! Moi en demildouze je retourne au Canada!!!



Tu retournes en cabane avec Bernard Tapie au fond des bois ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Janvier 2012)

C'est décidé, en 2012 j'achète une blouse&#8230;


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2012)

en 2012 je demande une augmentation


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Janvier 2012)

macinside a dit:


> en 2012 je demande une augmentation



ah oui...aussi...


----------



## subsole (2 Janvier 2012)

macinside a dit:


> en 2012 je demande une augmentation



Accordé. 
Donc, à partir du 1er janvier 2012.

Transports :
Répercussion immédiate de la hausse de la TVA, de 5,5% à 7%, les tarifs des transports en Ile-de-France vont augmenter de 1,5% au 1er janvier 2012. 
Le ticket de métro vendu à lunité reste à 1,70 mais le carnet de dix passe de 12,50 à 12,70.

Assurances :
Tous les grands assureurs qui ont déjà communiqué sur leurs tarifs 2012 annoncent que les hausses devraient sétaler entre 2 % et 10 % pour les contrats automobile et assurance habitation . Une hausse moyenne de 5 à 6 % est également prévue sur les contrats santé.

Mutuelles :
Une augmentation de lordre de 4,7% est prévue, à la suite du doublement de la taxe sur les contrats de santé.

Gaz :
Le prix du gaz va augmenter de 4,4% le 1er janvier. Initialement, GDF Suez demandait 10% daugmentation.

Alcool et sodas :
Augmentation de la taxe sur les alcools de plus de 18 degrés. 
Les boissons sucrées et gazeuses devraient augmenter jusquà 35%. Par exemple, la bouteille de Coca Cola de 1,5litre passera de 1,30 à 1,50.

TVA :
Le taux réduit de TVA passe de 5,5% à 7% sauf pour les cantines scolaires et les produits de première nécessité.

Et

Smic horaire à 9,22 le 1er janvier 2012 
Depuis le 1er décembre, le SMIC est passé de 9 euros brut de lheure à 9,22 euros. Le salaire minimum va atteindre 1.398,37 euros brut par mois contre 1.365 euros précédemment.

RSA Le montant du Revenu de Solidarité Active est revalorisé en fonction de lévolution prévisible de linflation, soit 1,7% pour 2012. De 466,99 euros par mois pour une personne seule sans enfant, il passera à environ 474 euros.


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Janvier 2012)

BONNE ANNEE :love:


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2012)

macinside a dit:


> en 2012 je demande une augmentation





petit_louis a dit:


> ah oui...aussi...



Ca, c'était en 2011.

En 2012 c'est décidé ! je gagne plus.


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Ca, c'était en 2011.
> 
> En 2012 c'est décidé ! je gagne plus.



et tu vas travailler plus ?! 

déjà que t'es bénévole la moitié de ton temps libre !


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2012)

En 2012 et en lisant le post de Zebig, je me dis que l'on peut encore croire en l'humanité. C'est déjà pas mal.


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2012)

alèm a dit:


> et tu vas travailler plus ?!
> 
> déjà que t'es bénévole la moitié de ton temps libre !



Bonne remarque et conclusion toute trouvée : il ne me reste plus qu'à valoriser mon engagement bénévole


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2012)

En 2012, je&#8230;

Oh et puis mure hein.


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> En 2012, je&#8230;
> 
> Oh et puis mure hein.



et c'est pas plus mal ! 

'spèce de Samarien ! ça ne rime à rien !


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Janvier 2012)

En 2012 c'est décidé...
Je ne fais pas mon âge... 
Mais pt'être que je vais le mettre dans mon profil...
2 jours


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2012)

> Ce message est masqué car Toum'aï est sur votre liste d'ignorés.



Sans Déc' ?! l'année 2012 commence bien !


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Janvier 2012)

alèm a dit:


> Sans Déc' ?! l'année 2012 commence bien !



Quel ignorant je fais :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Janvier 2012)

Moi, c'est décidé : en 2012... je fais comme en 2011. Ça m'évitera de chercher ce que je dois faire ou ne pas faire. 

Déjà que je viens d'arrêter de fumer, faut pas abuser non plus.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2012)

alèm a dit:


> et c'est pas plus mal !
> 
> 'spèce de Samarien ! ça ne rime à rien !


Il aurait pourtant été bien plus drôle que nous devenions des sommeliers.


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il aurait pourtant été bien plus drôle que nous devenions des sommeliers.



ou alors des sommiers, des sommeilleux, des somnolents (l'envie de sieste me reprend ), des ajoutés, des indifférents, des assommés

Finalement, c'est plus simple d'être lozérien parce que par ici, pyrénéen-orientaliste, ça fait un peu pompeux quand même et catalan, c'est réducteur quand on le l'est pas, sans compter qu'une partie du département est occitane.

Si je prenais une résolution, ce pourrait être de  faire simple, mais je ne prends pas de résolution


----------



## Simbouesse (3 Janvier 2012)

T'façon, vous n'aurez pas l'Alsace et la Lozère !!!


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2012)

En 2012, c'est décidé je tonds la pelouse


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2012)

À vos souhaits.


----------



## 'chon (4 Janvier 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> En 2012, c'est décidé je tonds la pelouse




Moi aussi tiens!


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2012)

'chon a dit:


> Moi aussi tiens!





on peut faire des photos ?!


----------



## aCLR (4 Janvier 2012)

En 2012 c'est décidé je réalise un rêve de gosse, je brule une R12.


----------



## ergu (4 Janvier 2012)

alèm a dit:


> on peut faire des photos ?!



Postez-vos plus belles pelouses - et tonte d'icelles, bien sûr.
Je m'abonne.


----------



## Nexka (4 Janvier 2012)

Moi en 2012 j'espère ne rencontrer que des embouteillages Basques. 
:love:


----------



## Bassman (4 Janvier 2012)

Nexka a dit:


> Moi en 2012 j'espère ne rencontrer que des embouteillages Basques.
> :love:



Et moi des gens qui savent poster des images.


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Janvier 2012)

Bassman a dit:


> Et moi des gens qui savent poster des images.



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2012)

Bassman a dit:


> Et moi des gens qui savent poster des images.



rien que pour te faire plaisir


----------



## Nexka (4 Janvier 2012)

Bassman a dit:


> Et moi des gens qui savent poster des images.



Pourquoi??  Elle passe pas mon image??


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2012)

Nexka a dit:


> Pourquoi??  Elle passe pas mon image??


...
...


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2012)

Nexka a dit:


> Pourquoi??  Elle passe pas mon image??



Elle a du passer très vite, en tous cas


----------



## Nexka (4 Janvier 2012)

Lapin tout compris.. Moi je la vois même déloguée... Pfff je suis rouillée des forums.. Bon je recommence.   :hein:

Voir la pièce jointe 84242


----------



## tantoillane (5 Janvier 2012)

En 2012, je ne bois que du bon whisky

c'est que j'ai pris la bonne résolution de faire attention à ma santé ​


----------



## 'chon (7 Janvier 2012)

Pelouse.. 2012 

ça m' revient.. 
​Avec toi Michel, tout est possible..   


[YOUTUBE]21uSD6TQsms[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2012)

En 2012 c'est décidé je ressors mes Moonbouzes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Janvier 2012)

pitié !
mes yeux !!!

aaaaaaaaayyyyyyyeeeeeuuuuuu :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2012)

**aCLR crève les yeux de petit_louis*



À ton service :style:


----------



## da capo (10 Janvier 2012)

en 2012, je détourne le regard quand je croise aCLR


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Janvier 2012)

En 2012, je change d'opérateur téléphonique.


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> En 2012, je change d'opérateur téléphonique.



c'est d'un commun !


----------



## da capo (10 Janvier 2012)

En 2012, je m'offre un téléphone portable.

Ca, c'est une révolution !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Janvier 2012)

da capo a dit:


> En 2012, je m'offre un téléphone portable.
> 
> Ca, c'est une révolution !



Le nul !

Même pas un smartphone...


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> En 2012, je change d'opérateur téléphonique.






alèm a dit:


> c'est d'un commun !



il fallait dire en 2012 je change de doigt que j'ai dans le [hors charte]


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Janvier 2012)

En 2012, "I'm Free"






à la banque Po











non, finalement
au CM


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Janvier 2012)

Ben Makie ?

tu n'es plus rouge mais d'un vert banal à pleurer ?


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Janvier 2012)

En 2012, c'est décidé, j'gagne du flouze !!

(finie la vie d'étudiant  )


----------



## Le Mascou (12 Janvier 2012)

En 2012 c'est décidé, je trouve une femme fontaine !


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2012)

Le Mascou a dit:


> En 2012 c'est décidé, je trouve une femme fontaine !



j'en ai une près de moi depuis bientôt 10 ans

tiens, c'est cadeau

non non, ça fait plaisir


----------



## Le Mascou (13 Janvier 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> j'en ai une près de moi depuis bientôt 10 ans
> 
> tiens, c'est cadeau
> 
> non non, ça fait plaisir



Ca n'a jamais été aussi facile de trouver une fontaine... MERCI !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2012)

Je me trouve un truc introuvable &#8230; Tiens, un calendrier, par exemple 




:style:  :king:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2012)

tu vas brûler ton PDA-bidule sony ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> tu vas brûler ton PDA-bidule sony ?



Pas du tout, je vais même lui faire faire des petits que je t'enverrais ! D'ailleurs, si je n'avais  pas récupéré un Palm Tungsten T3, il aurait même repris du service actif, vu que lui, contrairement à mon iPhone, il n'est toujours pas tombé en panne !


----------



## NED (24 Janvier 2012)

Je fais du VTT...


----------



## ergu (25 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> J'arrête de raconter n'importe quoi au bar.



Bon...





Vivement 2013.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Vivement 2013.



Que vont-ils inventer ensuite :love:
Tout ça pour vendre


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Bon...
> 
> Vivement 2013.



Et là j'ai envie de dire : "ne change pas !"


----------



## ergu (25 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Et là j'ai envie de dire : "ne change pas !"



[accent quebeccois à la con]
_On ne change paaaaaaaaas
On met juste les costumes d'autres sur soi

On ne change paaaaaas
Une veste ne cache qu'un peu de ce qu'on voit

On ne grandit paaaaaaaas_
[/accent]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2012)

En 2012 je m'équipe d'une puissante berline allemande.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> En 2012 je m'équipe d'une puissante berline allemande.



En 2012, ça sert à quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En 2012, ça sert à quoi ?



A épater les filles, a payer plus de taxes, et a se faire plaisir


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2012)

Les filles (enfin celles qui ont un cerveau) n'en ont plus rien à faire des grosses BAMUWDI...
Par contre l'état aime ton portefeuille


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2012)

Surtout à se faire plaisir et pour le plaisir de la conduite, du pilotage


----------



## ergu (25 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> En 2012 je m'équipe d'une puissante berline allemande.



Car quand on crie : "Ich bin ein Berliner"
Il y a du monde au balcon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Surtout à se faire plaisir et pour le plaisir de la conduite, du pilotage


M3 ou R8 ou "ze must" la Maserati Gran Turismo MC Stradale du côté des italiennes !

Arghhhhhhhh !!!!!! ... Moi ce serait pour le plaisir des yeux !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2012)

En 2012 les forces de polices et les malfaiteurs s'équipent en berlines allemandes : 







Et







Ma préférence va au modèle présenté ci-dessus, certes onéreux.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2012)

Te leurre pas, mon choix porterait sur ce modèle ... si si 




La police ... ah oui, ils roulent grâce à nos impôts


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2012)

Pour le même prix...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour le même prix...


Ouais, mais pas très pratique pour "me la péter" dans les rues de mon patelin !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais, mais pas très pratique pour "me la péter" dans les rues de mon patelin !



Pratique pour les patelins ...




​


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais, mais pas très pratique pour "me la péter" dans les rues de mon patelin !



Non, non, les minettes elles sont déjà à bord...
Et elles n'ont pas le mal de mer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Pratique pour les patelins ...


Ouais, mais pour "se la péter" c'est un peu juste !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h55 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Non, non, les minettes elles sont déjà à bord...
> Et elles n'ont pas le mal de mer


Moi si !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Non, non, les minettes elles sont déjà à bord...
> Et elles n'ont pas le mal de mer



Il ne serait pas en surcharge ton beau voilier


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais, mais pas très pratique pour "me la péter" dans les rues de mon patelin !



Non, mais tu peux toujours t'en servir sur le dernier terrain vague


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, mais tu peux toujours t'en servir sur le dernier terrain vague


 ... Tu connais tes classiques !  ... Chapeau !

Avec la mer du Nord pour *dernier terrain vague*
Et des vagues de dunes pour arrêter les vagues
Et de vagues rochers que les marées dépassent
Et qui ont à jamais le cur à marée basse
Avec infiniment de brumes à venir
Avec le vent de l'est écoutez-le tenir
Le plat pays qui est le mien

P..... ça y est ! Faut que j'aille chercher mon mouchoir !
:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais, mais pas très pratique pour "me la péter" dans les rues de mon patelin !



Et puis pas question de tester les commodités sans mettre sa ceinture de sécurité, sinon ce sera noyade et bouche-à-bouche avec un mérou.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et puis pas question de tester les commodités sans mettre sa ceinture de sécurité, sinon ce sera noyade et bouche-à-bouche avec un mérou.


Ah non ! Pas avec un mérou ... selon certains, ils ont la peau très fragile et affirment que la peau de mérou pète !:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ah non ! Pas avec un mérou ... selon certains, ils ont la peau très fragile et affirment que la peau de mérou pète !:rateau:



Surtout si c'est un mérou concierge


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2012)

En 2012, c'est sûr, il faudra bien que j'achète un second iPod classic pour installer dans ma berline allemande. Prendre la route en musique...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> En 2012, c'est sûr, il faudra bien que j'achète un second iPod classic pour installer dans ma berline allemande. Prendre la route en musique...



Avec mon iPhone, ça fonctionne très bien dans ma voiture française


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Janvier 2012)

En 2012, j'arrête de manger pour ne pas sentir mes émotions, et je perds entre 30 et 40 Kg.


----------



## zewolf92 (30 Janvier 2012)

En 2012, j'arrête de démonter et remonter n'importe comment les touches des claviers de mes petits camarades..:love:


----------



## subsole (30 Janvier 2012)

Je refuse d'essayer de réparer les iPhones de mes copines. ^^


----------



## NED (5 Février 2012)

2012, peut-être un nouvel Iphone. Commence a s'essouffler un peu le mien lô...


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Février 2012)

J'achète mon 1er iPhone à coup sûr  ... reste à savoir si les finances permettront le 4S... sinon ça sera le 4 8Go pour aller avec mon forfait Virgin à 10&#8364;/mois :love:


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2012)

Ah ben, tiens moi aussi je m'offre un 4S !

Euh, ben non, finalement, je vais remplacer le lave-vaisselle.


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Février 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Ah ben, tiens moi aussi je m'offre un 4S !
> 
> Euh, ben non, finalement, je vais remplacer le lave-vaisselle.


 
D'où l'avantage de ne pas en avoir :mouais:


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Ah ben, tiens moi aussi je m'offre un 4S !
> 
> Euh, ben non, finalement, je vais remplacer le lave-vaisselle.



pour 2,03 euros tu peu quand même prendre le 4S ! http://www.telemarket.fr/dynv6/prod...isselle-Mains-Vinaigre-Framboise-750-ml.shtml


----------



## ergu (6 Février 2012)

Dans les années 60 on pouvait rêver d'une 4L
Dans les années 2010, c'est du 4S.

En 50 ans, les rêves de la population sont tombés dans la merde - puisque MNOPQ

J'ai oublié le R ?
Mais non, le Air, c'était la décénie dernière.


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2012)

en 2012 je poste dans les bons fils


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> en 2012 je poste dans les bons fils



:affraid: Tu trouves qu'il n'a pas assez neigé comme ça ces dernières heures ? :hein:


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2012)

En 2012, j'arrête de répondre aux MP des boulets...


----------



## subsole (6 Février 2012)

En 2012, je continue comme en 2011. :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2012)

ah merde...


----------



## subsole (6 Février 2012)

Je sais ............


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2012)

Non, mais tu pourrais au moins essayer de faire un effort...


----------



## subsole (6 Février 2012)

C''est fait, tu sens la différence ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Février 2012)

En 2012 ** Toum'aï fout une paire de baffes à David Bowie, comme ça, parce qu'il faut pas taper les enfants *

je me fait faire une décoloration...


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Février 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En 2012 ** Toum'aï fout une paire de baffes à David Bowie, comme ça, parce qu'il faut pas taper les enfants *
> 
> je me fait faire une décoloration...


 
Tu t'es trompé de sujet 

C'est là qu'il faut aller pour cela !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Février 2012)

je ferais des up de ce passionnant fil qui fera rayonner mon illustre personne sur ce forum !

:king:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> je ferais des up de ce passionnant fil qui fera rayonner mon illustre personne sur ce forum !
> 
> :king:



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Frère Nephou !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Frère Nephou !



Jaloux


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Frère Nephou !



Traître


----------

